# av optimization



## lfuller (Feb 19, 2009)

My cardiologist has begun doing Atrioventricular optimization for pacemakers.
It seems to be an interrogation with or without reprogramming, but he's also
measuring the mitral and ventricular outflow tract velocity time integrals under
doppler ultrasound.  How is the doppler coded?  
Thanks


----------



## 01029287 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Suzanne*

Hey, what we do @ our ofice is use 93308 & 93325 along with a reprogram.  My doc told me it has to be reprogrammed afterwards.  Another cardio office adds 93312, only if you have the equipment


----------



## chicad (Apr 28, 2009)

*AV ops*

When an AV op is performed in our office we bill 4 codes:
Limited echo-93308
Limited doppler -93321
Color flow- 93325
along with the device reprogramming code.


----------



## cvand1972 (May 20, 2009)

Could you use the Peri Procedural code if it was an ICD?


----------

